# proper football



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

watch the worlds best game live on australianetwork.

AFL foorball grand final. Hawthorn vs Freemantle

live today 2:30pm

Aussie rules at its best.

GO HAWKS


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

that's 12:30 pm Philippine time.

watch aussie rules at its' best


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Been listening to game from airport was hoping my boys freo got up. Oh well next year lads.


----------



## gavison (Jun 18, 2012)

was a great game and great effort by both sides. freo were great in defeat. they will get better next year.


----------

